# Re-Intall XP without re-activation



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Don&#8217;t reactivate after reinstalling. If you reinstall Windows XP, you normally have to reactivate it, but there&#8217;s a way around reactivation. Windows XP maintains the activation information in the file Wpa.dbl, which you&#8217;ll find in the Windows\System32 folder. After you activate, and any time you add hardware to your system, back up the file to another disk. If you need to reinstall Windows XP for any reason, go through the installation routine, then copy the latest version of Wpa.dbl to the Windows\system32 folder.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you personally tried this? I don't believe it works.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

No, I haven't. I'm running the Corporate edition om my company Laptop. I will try it with the pucker version on my destop machine when I get it from MS (MVP perk?)


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I keep a backup of a new install with all my programs installed on it, no junk. It is just shy of 4 gigs and is kept along with other neat stuff on my slave. I am back in business in about 25-30 minutes.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Elvandil said:


> Have you personally tried this? I don't believe it works.


Thinking about it, I would not expect or want it to workk if any hardware is changed. I think it applies to a re-install to clean up the system or get round a problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I think you may be right about that, but then I've never had to re-activate after a repair installation, either. Maybe after a clean install with no changed hardware that method would work just to save the hassle of activating.

It's one of those things that have been floating around the net for a couple years. People say it works or doesn't work but no one seemed to take the time to qualify under what circumstances it worked.


----------



## NeT-DiveR (Jul 11, 2004)

Although there are ways to make windows think that it has been activated, this is not one of them. It makes perfect since in theory but i have PERSONALLY tried this method and it didn't work. When i booted up my system again i was prompted to activate windows before i could use my O.S. again. (Even though i had 30 days left to activate) I thought this was a mistake that i made so i tried it many times again with the same drive image and i got the exact results. So.... It is very possible to backup you're Windows XP activation but this unfortunately isn't one. Sorry.


----------



## SplashChris (May 14, 2003)

Dave,
Tips and Tricks are very much appreciated, buy why would you post an untested tip? There are several newbies out there who could cause more harm than good by following unproven/unverified advice.

Chris


----------



## Onders (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey! a question for you. How do you make a disk with all the programs you want? Is it really just a matter of copying all the software on one dvd and using that to install everything. Is there any problems that can arise from doing this.

Also is it possible to store all the updates or hot fixes that have been installed on my pc from the net, saving me time if I ever have to do a clean install again?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> Tips and Tricks are very much appreciated, buy why would you post an untested tip?


I haven't tested it myself, but I got it from a usually reliable source (someone who fixes and tunes XP systems for a living).


----------



## NeT-DiveR (Jul 11, 2004)

Onders said:


> Hey! a question for you. How do you make a disk with all the programs you want? Is it really just a matter of copying all the software on one dvd and using that to install everything. Is there any problems that can arise from doing this.
> 
> Also is it possible to store all the updates or hot fixes that have been installed on my pc from the net, saving me time if I ever have to do a clean install again?


Do not do this. It isn't a simple drag & drop type of thing. I used a copy of "Norton Ghost 2004" to make a "Drive Image" of my system that can fit on one CD-R. (You don't need a DVD-R to backup you're hard disk) This program sorta takes a DNA sample of you're system as it is now and clones it as it was before you download that "MUST HAVE PORN!" and totally nuked you're system with a virus.  Once again... the program that i used is called "Norton Ghost 2004" and you don't need a big DVD-R because (By Analogy) it just takes a little bit of DNA material in order to clone you're hard drive. There are many other programs that can clone Hard Drives like "Nero", "Alcohol 120%", ect.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Onders said:


> Hey! a question for you. How do you make a disk with all the programs you want? Is it really just a matter of copying all the software on one dvd and using that to install everything. Is there any problems that can arise from doing this.
> 
> Also is it possible to store all the updates or hot fixes that have been installed on my pc from the net, saving me time if I ever have to do a clean install again?


Better start a new thread on this subject. It really doesn't apply to the re-activation question.


----------

